# Baciare la mano



## nikoster

Ciao a tutti,
qualcuno sa dirmi se si tratta di una colocazione o di una espressione fraseologica?

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cosa intendi?


----------



## nikoster

Volevo chiedere se la dicitura "baciare la mano"  in segno di omaggio e` una espressione fraseologica o una colocazione?
C`e` una diferenza tra colocazione e ess.fraseologica ma per me e` ancora dificile distinguere le due cose. 
Colocazione e` espressione polirematica che ha un significato leterale mentre la espressione fraseologica ha un significato figurativo.


----------



## infinite sadness

nikoster said:


> Volevo chiedere se la dicitura "baciare la mano"  in segno di omaggio e` una espressione fraseologica o una collocazione?
> C`e` una diferenza tra collocazione e ess.fraseologica ma per me e` ancora difficile distinguere le due cose.
> Collocazione e` espressione polirematica che ha un significato letterale mentre la espressione fraseologica ha un significato figurativo.


Ciao nikoster.
La dicitura "baciare la mano in segno di omaggio" non è né un'espressione fraseologica né una collocazione. Essa va intesa in senso letterale/materiale, nel senso che, se tu dici che una persona ha baciato la mano a un'altra persona in segno di omaggio, descrivi esattamente il fatto per come esso è materialmente avvenuto.


----------



## Necsus

Che cos'è la _collocazione_? Una _locuzione_, forse?


----------



## nikoster

Devo chiedere scusa per due cose. Prima le doppie e poi perchè non mi sono spiegata bene.
"Baciare la mano" è la dicitura che non so come nominarla o meglio dire classificarla, la spiegazione "in segno di omaggio" l`ho scritta solo per spiegare l`uso.
Allora se prendiamo per ess. Marco ha baciato la mano alla sua nonna. Baciato la mano sarebbe una espressione fraseologica?
Grazie per il vostro aiuto


----------



## Geviert

Marco "bacia la mano della sua nonna" può avere un senso fraseologico soltanto se non esegue l'azione del verbo. Altrimenti va intenso (per lo più) in senso letterale/materiale (il baciamano appunto).


----------



## niklavjus

Conoscevo la forma "_Bacio/Baciamo le mani_", diffusa in Sicilia, ma a quanto pare esiste anche quella a cui si riferisce nikoster.
Non si tratta di un'espressione fraseologica, perché il senso è letterale, come già suggerito. 
Dovrebbe trattarsi di una locuzione ellittica per dire "_Vi vorrei baciar la mano_". 

Dal dizionario Gabrielli:
*baciàre* [...] *3.* locuz. varie. 
_Baciar la mano_ o _le mani_, formula d'ossequio come chiusa di lettera; in certe regioni, anche formula di saluto a voce, rispettoso.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non sono d'accordo.
L'espressione fraseologica che si dice in segno di saluto è "baciamo le mani" e non "baciare la mano".


----------



## niklavjus

Perdonami, IS, non ti seguo. Pensi non possa esistere, dovecchessia, l'espressione 'Baciar la mano/le mani'?


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... essendo una formula di saluto, non riesco ad immaginarla col verbo all'infinito, è come se uno dicesse "salutare" anziché "salutiamo".


----------



## Geviert

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... essendo una formula di saluto, non riesco ad immaginarla col verbo all'infinito, è come se uno dicesse "salutare" anziché "salutiamo".



Direi che _salutare, baciare_ e simili possono essere benissimo delle espressioni fraseologiche nel senso dell'infinito narrativo, descrittivo o storico: 

_correre sempre di qua e di là, baciare la mano, pensare a tutto io: non ne posso proprio più._


----------



## niklavjus

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... essendo una formula di saluto, non riesco ad immaginarla col verbo all'infinito, è come se uno dicesse "salutare" anziché "salutiamo".


In qualche modo sono d'accordo con te. Mi sorprende che il Gabrielli  riporti la locuzione in corsivo e col verbo tronco, e senza ulteriori esempi d'uso,  ma potrebbe  effettivamente trattarsi di un refuso. 

Dizionario della lingua italiana (Accademia della Crusca, 1827):
BACIARE _e_ BASCIARE [...]
§. II. _Baciar la mano_, vale _Salutare_, perchè questo ancor si fa baciando la mano. ...

Dizionario Universale Critico Enciclopedico (D'Alberti Di Villanuova, 1825):
BACIARE [...]
§. 2. Baciar _la mano_: vale Salutare con riverenza. ...


----------



## italo_da_b

Forse nikoster si riferiva alla nonna siciliana di Marco ed in questo senso gode di un'accezione fraseologica.
Italo


----------



## nikoster

Scusate ma non so niente della nonna siciliana...
Pnesavo se si può sostituire "ha baciato" con "salutato", se in questo senso sia espressione o no? 
Però l'ho cancelata dalla base perchè non ero sicura.
Comunque grazie veramente a tutti.


----------



## ursu-lab

nikoster said:


> Scusate ma non so niente della nonna siciliana...
> Pensavo se si può sostituire "ha baciato" con "salutato", se in questo senso sia espressione o no?
> Però l'ho cancellata dalla base perchè non ero sicura.
> Comunque grazie veramente a tutti.



No, si usa solo come ha indicato "infinite-sadness": "*baciamo le mani*" è un'espressione *fissa *tipicamente siciliana di riverenza/saluto e non si può separare il verbo dal complemento oggetto e nemmeno cambiare la forma coniugata al "noi" indicativo presente. È come dire "Riverisco"/"i miei ossequi"/.... 
Se lo separi o cambi la coniugazione allora perde l'accezione di *formula *di saluto e in tal caso sarebbe il semplice verbo "baciare" (=dare un bacio "reale" e non figurato) seguito da una parte del corpo qualsiasi: bacio/ho baciato le mani, le guance, i piedi, il gomito, ecc.
Puoi salutare baciando le mani realmente (un uomo che *bacia *le mani a una donna), o puoi sentire dire in Sicilia la *frase *"baciamo le mani", anche fra uomini e anche, volendo, baciando realmente le mani o un anello.
Se è un uomo che bacia le mani a una donna in segno di riverenza, l'espressione tipica non è "baciare le mani", ma "fare il *baciamano*".


----------



## One1

nikoster said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> qualcuno sa dirmi se si tratta di una colocazione o di una espressione fraseologica?
> 
> Grazie


I siciliani usano "baciamo le mani" come saluto, al posto di Salve o Buongiorno.


----------



## francisgranada

One1 said:


> I siciliani usano "baciamo le mani" come saluto, al posto di Salve o Buongiorno.


 
È frequente ancora oggi?


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> È frequente ancora oggi?



Credo proprio di no...  A me fa venire in mente i film di Scorsese e Coppola


----------



## nikoster

Ritorno sul tema soltanto perchè ho trovato questa spiegazione su Wikipedia:

_Modo di dire tipico del Sud d'Italia, e in particolare della Sicilia. Risale all'epoca in cui, in segno di rispetto e sottomissione, si baciava effettivamente la mano di una signora o di chi fosse considerato dalla comunità un personaggio potente, sia economicamente che politicamente. Col tempo si è smesso di baciare realmente la mano, ma la frase è entrata nell'uso comune, come segno di riverenza e rispetto. Può anche assumere un significato ironico, per parodiare il comportamento un po' troppo altezzoso di qualcuno._ 

Francisgranada, tu pensavi a questo, si? Allora da questo punto è una esspressione fraseologica, si?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> È frequente ancora oggi?


Credo che nel  nord Italia non sia mai stato frequente, nemmeno in passato, quando in Sicilia e forse in altre regioni era ancora un'abitudine diffusa.


----------



## francisgranada

nikoster said:


> Ritorno sul tema soltanto perchè ho trovato questa spiegazione su Wikipedia:
> 
> _Modo di dire tipico del Sud d'Italia, e in particolare della Sicilia. Risale all'epoca in cui, in segno di rispetto e sottomissione, si baciava effettivamente la mano di una signora o di chi fosse considerato dalla comunità un personaggio potente, sia economicamente che politicamente. Col tempo si è smesso di baciare realmente la mano, ma la frase è entrata nell'uso comune, come segno di riverenza e rispetto. Può anche assumere un significato ironico, per parodiare il comportamento un po' troppo altezzoso di qualcuno._
> 
> Francisgranada, tu pensavi a questo, si? Allora da questo punto è una esspressione fraseologica, si?


 
Io pensavo a un saluto oppure ad una formula di salutazione, cioè "baciamo le mani" (senza dover fisicamente baciare le mani, ovviamente). Ma le frasi come _buongiorno_, _buona notte, baciamo le mani_ ... non le chiamerei "espressioni fraseologiche". Secondo me, nel caso di saluti non tanto si tratta d'uso figurato o fraseologico, ma piuttosto d'uso simbolico. 

Un uso fraseologico/figurato lo immaginerei p.e. così: 
- Pietro è un ragazzo fantastico! Figurati, mi ha regalato un euro!
- Va bene, ma per questo non gli devi ancora _baciare le mani..._
(cioè, non esagerare con la gratitudine / riconoscenza ... ) 

Ma non lo so se il mio esempio abbia alcun senso nell'italiano . 
(nella mia lingua madre sì)


----------



## nikoster

Adesso capisco perfettamente, grazie a tutti!


----------



## ursu-lab

Una domanda: ma sul serio c'è ancora qualcuno nella Sicilia del XXI secolo che saluta dicendo "baciamo le mani"? 
Da quanto ne so, nell'Italia centrosettentrionale non solo non è mai stato frequente, ma semplicemente non è mai esistito...
Nel tuo esempio, Francisgranada, se proprio dovessi usare una parte del corpo, direi " baciare i piedi", non le mani.


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> Una domanda: ma sul serio c'è ancora qualcuno nella Sicilia del XXI secolo che saluta dicendo "baciamo le mani"?  ....


 
 (una buona domanda ... )


----------



## One1

francisgranada said:


> È frequente ancora oggi?



Ovviamente si, in Sicilia. Si parla un'altra lingua in Sicilia. Non si tratta di essere moderni o antichi.


----------

